# 2 1/2- Tagestour durch den Odenwald



## Andre1311 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan dabei eine 2 1/2 tägige Odenwaldtour zu planen.

Die Tour soll an der Bergstraße (evt. Bensheim) starten und grob Richtung Michelstadt, Beerfelden, Heidelberg und wieder zurück an die Bergstraße führen.
Die erste Etappe wird der halbe Tag sein.

Wer von euch hat hier Tips für mich?
Suche auch Tips für Sehenswürdigkeiten, Übernachtungen und Gasthäuser.

Wer ne andere Tour für die Dauer hat, kann sich auch gerne melden.

Danke im Voraus....


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Juni 2011)

Mir fällt da jetzt spontan der Burgenweg ein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336179&highlight=Burgenweg

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (26. Juni 2011)

Der Odenwald ist nicht so groß und dünn besiedelt, dass man sich ernsthaft verfahren könnte - also einfach drauf los!

Oder aber:

1) Den Odenwälder Schmetterling:
http://www.tg-odenwald.de/schmetterling/html/wandern.html

Der komplette Schmetterling in 2,5 Tagen dürfte aber nicht einfach werden. 

2) Nibelungensteig:
http://www.nibelungenland.net/nibelungensteig/


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Jep Nibelungen Steig


----------



## Andre1311 (27. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Jep Nibelungen Steig



Da bin ich auch gerade am gucken.

Habt ihr mein Mail gelesen?
Seid ihr dabei?


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Kerstin hat das Mail bekommen und mir weiter geleitet, hast Du es an alle geschickt ?


----------



## Andre1311 (27. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Kerstin hat das Mail bekommen und mir weiter geleitet, hast Du es an alle geschickt ?



Habe es an deinen eingerichteten Verteiler geschickt.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

mmh sollte ich dann fehlen, so als Versender ???


----------



## Andre1311 (27. Juni 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> mmh sollte ich dann fehlen, so als Versender ???



habe es eben nochmal geschickt. Guck mal.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2011)

Ja jetzt ja


----------



## chriiss (21. Juli 2011)

Andre1311 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin momentan dabei eine 2 1/2 tägige Odenwaldtour zu planen.



Tour schon gefahren? Welche Route hast Du gewählt? Wie war's?  Erzähl mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (21. Juli 2011)

chriiss schrieb:


> Tour schon gefahren? Welche Route hast Du gewählt? Wie war's?  Erzähl mal ...



Die Tour ist erst im September...Sorry 
Aber es steht alles.


----------



## Andre1311 (5. September 2011)

Sind jetzt dann doch 3 Tage geworden....


----------



## chriiss (5. September 2011)

Andre1311 schrieb:


> Sind jetzt dann doch 3 Tage geworden....



Und? Route? Eindrücke?


----------



## Micro767 (5. September 2011)

Andre1311 schrieb:


> Die Tour ist erst im September...Sorry
> Aber es steht alles.



Ab dem 23'ten


----------

